

Ask HN: Employers: how many devs have left your company to do their own thing? - mvkel

The line between developer culture and entrepreneurial culture has been getting increasingly blurry over the past decade. It's rare that I hear of a developer that's happy just working for a company.&#60;p&#62;While I of course understand the want/need for one to do their own thing, it seems like it's becoming the definition of success for a developer -- building a product that takes off, rather than making great contributions to something they don't necessarily own.&#60;p&#62;My window into this world is pretty one-sided, which is why I'm posting this here; I'd love to hear stories about devs that are on the other side of the coin, [government contractor], Google, Microsoft and Apple excepted.&#60;p&#62;I tried finding statistics on the backgrounds of tech entrepreneurs but couldn't find anything definitive. It'd be interesting to see how many are developers breaking out.&#60;p&#62;It's saddening to think a company can have the best culture, team fit, benefits and salary, but it's just a holding pattern in the eyes of some.&#60;p&#62;I say all this fully aware of the irony that I'm puzzled by my own actions. I guess that's how it's supposed to work? :)
======
flippyhead
None, but we try super hard to encourage open source contribution whenever
possible.

